# tube



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

does shooting a tube compromise accuracy?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

what are you talking about?

you mean like a carbon arrow vs a wooden arrow?

TUBE???


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Aren't they all "TUBES"? Except for a wood arrow that is a solid shaft...but I thought they were all "TUBES".


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe he is talking on his peep. I haven't noticed much difference, I like it because my peep is always aligned.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I think he is talking about his peep sight. I don't think they(peep w/tube) have an affect on accuracy, but they will compromise speed a little bit. I personally like them as they force teh peep to come back straight every time. A good string will help to minimize rotation of a peep. In the end, it is kind of a preference thing.
kth


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

tube?

if your talking about peep, throw it out! get the meta peep. Nicest thing since sliced bread.
you will also notice a lil speed increase


----------



## Dubya D (Sep 19, 2007)

If your talking about a peep, I got rid of my tube type peep and put on a meta peep. 
I don't like the idea of a fully stretched rubber tube aimed right at my eye.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry for not being specific...but yeah the tube to help keep your peep lined up every time...mine was fine when I had the draw weight at a lighter pull but now it's off a little bit.

yeah I find myself having to pre-twist my peep before I draw back so I can have a clear view...I'm shooting about 315fps now at 67lbs so I think I might tie a tube on there to assist with the clear view. Not too concerned about speed...more so with accuracy...thanks!!!

I think I'll get new strings put on this winter and I'll look into the meta peep!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Not too concerned about speed...more so with accuracy...thanks!!


A tube won't effect accuracy and the effect it'll have on speed isn't enough to worry about. But it's one more thing that can go wrong at crunch time.

Any peep is partially obstructing your vision. On close shots, you're not even aiming with your pin - you're aiming with your peep because all you can see through the peep is hair.

So if you're really into accuracy, maybe you should get rid of the peep entirely and go with the Timberline Archery No Peep. http://www.timberline-archery.com/no_peep.htm


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Not too concerned about speed...more so with accuracy...thanks!!
> ...


Sorry stable, but I am hijacking this thread. :mrgreen: So do many of you guys use this "no peep" or similar system? What are the down sides? What are the benefits to using it? I read the site, but I want opinions from real people who aren't tied to the product. Thanks to Stable for letting me hijack his thread. *(u)*


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


Yeah, I am also interested in knowing a little bit more about this "no-peep" deal!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think it's highjacking the thread. The topic is accuracy, yes? That's what got me to try the No Peep.

I bought new strings for my Hoyt about a month ago and decided to give the No Peep a try. It took some fiddling to get it installed and aligned, but it would have been a lot easier if I hadn't read the instructions and if I'd had another pair of hands to help. With no calibration marks of any kind, it was a matter of pushing it one way and another until I finally got it where it needed to be. I mounted it just in front of and above my pins.

It reminds me of a rifle scope, (a cylinder with a reticle) and if you aren't looking straight down the cyclinder, you can't see the reticle. The difference is that you don't aim through it...you just use it to position your eye. (Which is what a peep does.) The reticle that appears as a large dot is only visible when your eye is in the exact position necessary to see it.

It was awkward to use during the first few shots because instead of looking through the string, you're looking to the side of it. But it got comfortable quickly and after 100 shots or so, my anchor became consistent. Now that I've taken about 600 shots, it's trained me to anchor so consistently that it's really more of a peripheral double-check than part of the aiming mechanism.

The result is that I have a better view of the target, more consistent form and my groups are much tighter.

On the down side, it costs $46 and since it's partially made of plastic, I don't know how it'll hold up in temperature extremes.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Finnegan

Nice discription of how the No Peep works this is why I like this site. I have been thinking of going with the No Peep myself and have a question for you. 
How does it work in low light conditions?

Allen


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

get a peep that doesn't need a tube. one that you can see through in any rotation. they are a lot less hassle


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you for all y'all's help!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah, how well does it work in low light? morning/night conditions.

here is one for 33
http://www.littlejons.com/browse.cfm/bo ... AFF=LJBASE


----------

